# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  who wants play tennis

## dean73

dear all, 
i've been in Moscow for 6 months and looking for locals to play tennis. is anyone interested? 
BRDS,
Dean

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think Sharapova was posting on this forum not long ago, maybe ask her? I think her nick was mashamania!

----------


## VendingMachine

> dear all, 
> i've been in Moscow for 6 months and looking for locals to play tennis. is anyone interested? 
> BRDS,
> Dean

 Should this be read as "any ladies for tennis?" or "I want my ass handed to me on a tennis court"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by dean73  dear all, 
> i've been in Moscow for 6 months and looking for locals to play tennis. is anyone interested? 
> BRDS,
> Dean   Should this be read as "any ladies for tennis?" or "I want my ass handed to me on a tennis court"?

 Каждый всё понимает в меру своей испорченности, правда?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by dean73  dear all, 
> i've been in Moscow for 6 months and looking for locals to play tennis. is anyone interested? 
> BRDS,
> Dean   Should this be read as "any ladies for tennis?" or "I want my ass handed to me on a tennis court"?   Каждый всё понимает в меру своей испорченности, правда?

 What does it mean?

----------


## Оля

This is in Russian, have you ever heard about this language?   ::  
It means "Everyone understands something as much depraved as he himself is depraved."

----------


## Basil77

> I think Sharapova was posting on this forum not long ago, maybe ask her? I think her nick was mashamania!

 Do you really think she has a time for that?   ::   I strongly doubt.

----------


## dean73

ops ...seems my offer trigger something....anyway, on offence, just try to find a partner....

----------


## Rtyom

> ops ...seems my offer trigger something....anyway, on offence, just try to find a partner....

 On offence?! I won't play tennis just to be on offence. 
(Well, I don't know what "on offence" could mean. And I guess it must be "no offence"   ::  )

----------


## dean73

thanks.

----------


## Rtyom

> thanks.

 You're always welcome. Too bad I'm no Muscovite.   ::

----------

